# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Wasserstart & Halsen

## ciiN.

Hallo Liebe Surfer!
Ich bin jetzt einige Zeit beim Windsurfen dabei und habe mir gerade ein neuwertiges Fanatic New Wave 80l(2007) zugelegt. Ich habe ein Gaastra 4.6 und ein 5.4 da ich mit meinen 68 kg noch recht leicht bin. Ich bin zuvor auf longboards mit Mittelfinne gefahren und wollte nun, etwas extremer Umschwung vielleicht, umsteigen auf etwas besseres. Das einzige Problem ist, ich komme nie richtig in die Halsen, der Wasserstart bereitet mir Probleme (Beachstart kein Problem). Da zur Zeit ja Winter ist, und man nicht viel surfen kann, dachte ich mir das ich bei euch, mehr Erfahrenen, mal nachfrage ob ihr ein paar Tip's habt zum Wasserstart und zum Halsen. Ich wrde mich sehr freuen.
Viele Gre und schon mal ein Danke im voraus, aus Aabenraa in Dnemark - Laurids  :Smile:

----------


## SecretSpot

Hey,
die NewWave ist ja ein echt schnes Waveboard (fahre ich selber auch), aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn Du noch nicht Wasserstarten kannst und die Halse lernen willst, sicherlich nicht das ideale Board. Vielleicht holst Du Dir erstmal noch zum ben ein zweites Board ....

----------


## ciiN.

"Vielleicht holst Du Dir erstmal noch zum ben ein zweites Board"
- Httest du da eine empfehlung fr mich, am besten ein Board das ich spter auch weiter verwenden kann?

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
also wenn du noch an der Halse und am Wasserstart bst, wrde ich dir ein Brett so mit ca. 40l Volumenberschuss empfehlen, mit dem du auch noch locker einen Schotstart und eine Wende hinkriegst, also um die 115l Volumen.
Vom Typen einen Freerider oder einen FreestyleWave. In dieser Klasse gibt es von allen Marken vernnftige Bretter. 
Freerider z.B. Rocket, Carve/Futura, X-Cite onder nliches
FreestyleWave z.B. 3S, RRD oder JP FreestyleWave, Code, ....

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## ciiN.

Vielen Dank schon mal fr die guten Tips und die Infos!
 In welcher Preisklasse liegen denn gebrauchte, aber noch gute Freerider so ungefair? 
Ich denke ihr habt Recht, da das 80l wirklich ein harter Brocken fr einen Neuanfnger ist  :Smile:

----------


## Amerigo

> Vielen Dank schon mal fr die guten Tips und die Infos!
>  In welcher Preisklasse liegen denn gebrauchte, aber noch gute Freerider so ungefair? 
> Ich denke ihr habt Recht, da das 80l wirklich ein harter Brocken fr einen Neuanfnger ist



Ist eigentlich undenkbar, dass du mit 80L klar kommst. Du wirst auf jeden Fall ein grsseres Board brauchen. 500 EUR fr 'nen gebrauchten X-Cite Ride oder hnlich wirst du mindestens rechnen mssen.

Viel Glck!

David

----------


## Knacki

Hi, 
Amerigo hat recht, 500 wirst du wohl fr ein gutes Gebrauchtes anlegen mssen.
Scheint zwar ziemlich teuer, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass man auf der boot einen neuen Rocket (wohl GT) fr 650 bekommen hat. Aber Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen nun mal den Preis. Und gute Gebrauchte sind in der Klasse halt rar.

P.S. Den Fehler mit dem Umstieg auf ein zu kleines Brett hab ich auch gemacht, hat mir 1 1/2 Jahre Frust eingebracht, bis ich es mir eingestanden hab, und mir ein greres gekauft habe.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------


## ciiN.

Das sind alles keine erfreulichen Nachrichten, aber ich danke euch sehr fr den guten Rat!
- Ich werde es im Frhjahr noch einmal kurz probieren, wenn es nicht klappt. Kaufe ich mir ein greres Board. (Hab einen Freund der mir sicher eins verkaufen kann)
Vielen Dank nochmal und frhlichen einstieg in die neue Session.  :Smile:

----------


## concasurfdude

Hallo,

was ich dir ganz abgesehen von einem geeigneten Board dringend raten wrde, ist dir ein Lehrvideo ber die wichtigsten Manver zuzulegen. Das ist viel wertvoller als irgendein cooles Board. Aus eigener Erfahrung ist fr Einsteiger bis zu sehr weit Fortgeschrittenen das Surfvideo Beginner to Winner so ziemlich das Beste was es auf dem Markt gibt. Wenn du damit die Manver richtig analysierst, dir einprgst und ggf. die Bewegungsablufe im "trockenen" trainierst, wirst du erstaunt sein wie schnell du diese lernst. Desweiteren sind super Tips ber Materialeinstellung usw. darauf vorhanden. Jetzt um diese Jahreszeit ist eh genug Zeit um sich so etwas reinzuziehen.
Desweiteren solltest du dich vielleicht mal ordentlich beraten lassen, welches Board fr den Aufstieg geeignet ist. Ein Waveboard ist dafr, ganz abgesehen vom viel zu geringen Volumen, berhaupt nicht geeignet!

----------


## tigger1983

mich wuerde mal interessieren was so der stand deines koennens ist. Und was du vorher fuer ein board gefahren bist. Konntest du auf dem grossem board die (power)Halsen und wasserstart? Schnelle wende?
Wenn nicht kann ich den umstieg garnicht  verstehen. Ich meine jeder "will" gerne kleinzeug fahren. Macht aber nur sinn wenn auch das lvl dazu vorhanden ist.
Man kann natuerlich jetzt ein Brett kaufen das man spaeter noch behaelt. Die moeglichkeit ist aber auch wieder ne finanzielle alternative. Am besten ist es wenn du dich voll auf dein Segel konzentrieren kannst, also nicht auf das board achten musst. Wenn dann die basic manoever wie Powerhalse wasserstart ausm FF kommen. Kann man ueber was kleineres nachdenken... Aus meiner sicht waere es auch nicht falsch 130-150l zu fahren. Damit wird dann surfskill auf jedenfall noch schneller steigen. Allerdings wird das board dann auch nicht lange bei dir bleiben. Dewegen was gebrauchtes kaufen was nun guten wiederverkaufswert bringt

----------


## strandlaeufer

Moin,

die Diskussion finde ich interessant. Ich selber (88 kg) habe vor ca. 2 Jahren richtig mit dem Surfen angefangen. Ich bin ziemlich schnell und ambitioniert von den Schulungsbrettern auf 125l runter. Darauf habe ich Trapez und Schlaufenfahren gelernt. Auch den Wasserstart. Wenden geht auf dem einen Brett (Exocet Nano) auch gut, auf dem anderen (122l Starboard Kode) nicht soo gut, weil das Brett krzer und die Nase schneller absuft. Halsen geht auf beiden Bretter nur sehr selten gut. Deshalb frage ich mich schon lnger, ob ich nicht ein greres Brett htte nehmen sollen und lieber wieder verkaufen sollen, wenn es mir zu gro gewesen wre (htte an ~155l gedacht, das Nano hat sich bewhrt).

Da ich im Wesentlichen auf der Ostsee surfe habe ich aber festgestellt, dass mir z.B. bei 20+ kn die Bretter zu gro sind. Es wird dann hrter zu fahren. Man springt ber den Chop. Das nervt und ist anstrengend. Deshalb habe ich mir noch ein Brett in der 100l-Klasse zugelegt. Fhrt sich toll. Nur Halsen kann ich es nicht.

Macht es Sinn nochmal auf ein 140er zu gehen zum Halsen lernen oder kann ich bei meinem Fahrknnen (solides Trapez-, Schlaufenfahren, Wasserstart kein Problem) genauso gut auf einem 120er oder 100er Halsen lernen, weil es am Ende doch auf die Technik ankommt? Zumal die 120er sich in rauerer See natrlich auch nicht gerade Top in die Halse fahren lassen. Ist ja nicht so als htt ich es nicht schon probiert.

Gre
-Strandlufer

----------


## tigger1983

Es gibt wohl zwei Anstze dazu: Erstens lern technisch wird es meiner Meinung nach helfen. Da du dich weniger auf dein Board konzentrieren musst. Auerdem ist es Fehler verzeihender und du kommst schneller ins gleiten. Allerdings gibt es natrlich argumente die dagegen sprechen. Z.B.: frhere unkontrolierbarkeit wenn der Wind strker ist. Und aber auch knnen sich fehler im Manver einschleichen die man beibehlt. 
Mein grtes bedenken habe ich aber das dir das Board zu langweilig sein knnte. Und das musst du wohl fr dich selber rausfinden.

Meine empfehlung ist: Guck das du dir irgendwo ein Board in der gewnschten Klasse ausleihst und testest. Wenn du die Halse dann bst musst du gucken das du die Wiederholungsfrequenz hoch hlst. Das bedeutet 4-5bft im stehrevier. Wasserstart kostet nur kraft und verlangsamt die wiederholung. Und bei einem Manver wie der Halse braucht es sehr viele Wiederholungen. Ich wrde dir raten erst mit dem grerem Board zu ben. Wenn die halste dann klappt probier sie auf dem kleineren board wenn mal mehr wind ist. So merkst du schnell ob du deine Halsentechnik verbessern musst. 

mfg

----------


## ciiN.

tigger1983  "mich wuerde mal interessieren was so der stand deines koennens ist. Und was du vorher fuer ein board gefahren bist."
Also bei mir ist es so, das nachdem ich auf den boards des lokalen Surfklubs ein paar mal probiert habe, mich das Surfen so gepackt hat, das ich mir selber material holen wollte. Da hab ich mir gebraucht bei jemandem in der nhe das NewWave 80l geholt, + Segel usw. Das ganze hab ich fr nen vernnftiger Preis gekriegt. Der typ der mir das verkauft hat (unsympatischer typ) hat mir immer wieder erzhlt: "Wenn du das board fahren kannst, kannst du sie alle!" der hat mir nichts davon erzhlt wie schwer es ist das erstmal zu lernen. (ER wollte ja nur verkaufen) Mit dem NewWave hab ichs dann 3 - 4 mal probiert, da das sich als sehr schwer erwies, bin ich zur Zeit dabei ein Board vom Klub zu leihen, da ich das aber nur an Samstagen haben kann. Suche ich ein neues gebrauchtes (auf netten rat von vielen hier).
Ich habe ein 118 l Freerideboard im blick, denkt ihr das reicht? Also zum Halsen und Wasserstartlernen?
Ich bin da nmlich echt ratlos, da ich mir auch nichts holen will das ich dann nach 4 monaten wieder verkaufen kann, holen mchte. Also am besten irgendwas was ich hinterher als lightwindboard weiter nehmen kann. (Krpergewicht: 68-69 kg, gre: 1.75m) Ein foto vom letzten mal als ich drauen war (185l Board von meinem kumpel Jannis. Ich weis das mein Gabelbaum nicht bsonders eingestellt war, 0C wasser)
http://www.the-daily-dose.com/ddforu...7&d=1297529877
Noch was: Leute ihr seit super!
Danke fr eure hilfe!

----------


## tigger1983

naja das ist sone Sache, mit dem "als leichtwind Board".
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du das vergessen. Im Prinzip knntest du dir ein Board um die 120l kaufen fr "leichtwind" allerdings glaube ich nicht das du es spter noch wirklich fahren willst. Wenn du einmal ein gewisses lvl erreicht hast. Da 120l schon recht viel fr dein/unser Gewicht sind...
Ich wrde eher in ein Anstndiges ca. 150l Board investieren. Dort 4 Monate "richtig" das Segelhandling ben.
So das du gescheit Powerhalsen kannst, Wasserstart natrlich, aber auch so Sachen wie Schothornvorraus fahrt oder leichte lowwindtricks wie Helitack und hnliches. Hierbei gehts nicht darum oldschool tricks zu ben, sondern um ein Verstndniss fr Segel zu kriegen. Auf einem groen Board mit verhltnismig kleinem Segel sollte das recht schnell funktionieren. Wenn nicht aber hast du ne gute Besttigung nicht schon etwas zu kleines zu fahren.
Wenn solche Basics dann sitzen kannst du ja mal ein kleineres Board um die 100l versuchen, denke mal das du frher oder spter bei dem gewicht mit 90-100l fahren wirst insofern dein Spot kein Wavespot ist..
Habe brigens auch den Fehler gemacht zu klein zu starten, wobei es bei mir 105l waren. Haben aber dann doch wieder Vadders altes Board mit 150l rausgekramt und ein Jahr lang damit rum gemacht..

----------


## ciiN.

> sondern um ein Verstndniss fr Segel zu kriegen.



Ich denke das ist die beste id, da ich schon viele Jahre Jollen und auch Groboote segle (BBC, Baltic Sprit Cup usw.) Habe ich das Segeltechische echt gut drauf, nur halt das gefhl beim surfen selber fehlt ein wenig. Ich werde dem nchst mal sehen ob ich mir am besten im Klub ein 150l board leihen kann. Da ich nicht das Geld habe um mir eins zu Kaufen. Sollte man da am besten eins mit oder eins ohne Finne nehmen? Bin letzten Herbst immer mit Finne drauen gewesen, oder macht das keinen Unterschied beim lernen von Halse Wasserstart usw. ?
19. Mrz ist der nchste Termin wo es wieder raus geht (wenn endlich das wasser wieder ber die 5C geht).
Gre aus DK  :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

zeig mir mal wie du ohne Finne surfst  :Wink: 
Ne schon klar du meinst das Schwert. Naja also das schwert verndert das Boardverhalten, darum wrde ich gucken so schnell wie mglich davon wegzukommen. Es gibt aber Situationen wo die Dinger praktisch sind. Z.B. an seen wo man bis ins Windloch aufkreuzen muss. Naja das ist dann aber luxus wenn man es hat. Hilft also beim Hhe laufen und macht das Board etwas kippstabiler.
Wenn das Leihbrett also eins hat macht das nichts wenn du es einklappen kannst. Wenn du aber ein Brett kaufst wrde ich ohne schwert nehmen. Ein Schwert macht das Board nur schwer, und in Gleitfahrt kannst du damit nicht fahren!
Und nichts gegen dein Segeln aber ich glaube nicht das du das Handling vergleichen kannst. Wichtig beim surfen ist das du den Segeldruck hast wenn du ihn brauchst, ihn aber auch bei nicht Gebrauch wieder rauskriegst. Ich meine also nicht das du weist wie man eine Wende oder Halse fhrst.
Manver wie schon genannt helfen dabei. Auch ein spterer Aufstieg auf ein spter passendes Board wird dir dann viel leichter fallen, da du schon genau weist was du mit dem Segel machen musst, nur das dass Board halt viel schneller reagiert. Im Prinzip splittest du also Board und Segel erst einmal. Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine ^^

----------


## ciiN.

Ich denke "I got your point!"
- Ich bin echt froh ber deine Antwort, da ich einigermaen Ratlos war wie es weiter gehen soll. 
Habe jetzt wahrscheinlich ein angebot von einem Bekannten gekriegt. (145l ohne Schwert) Ich denke damit solllte ich gut weiter kommen, da ich mich, was wassersport angeht, nicht ganz dum anstelle  :Smile: 

Zur Zeit habe ich 2 stck Gaastra Manic Segel Jahrgang 2000-2002 ein 4.6 und ein 5.4, da ich in meinem Budget immernoch begrentzt bin. Ich bin zur Zeit immer nur am lesen und viedeos gucken, um mich thepretisch auf den Frhling vorzubereiten.

Zu den Segeln nochmal:
Ich Schreibe jetzt in der nchsten Woche eine Projektarbeit zum Thema: "Windsurfen, eine Frage der Aerodynamik?" Ich denke das wird mir einen wirklich guten Einblick in die Modernen Segel und die Technik dahinter verschaffen. 
schne gre, Laurids, Dnemark

----------

